# trane xe 90 blinks 6 times



## debyag (Apr 3, 2009)

I woke in the middle of the night to cold air blowing through the registers.  The led on the control panel of my trane xe90 is blinking 6 times.  The furnace will start with the little motor blowing and then there is no flame and then the main blower just blows cold air.  Any suggestions?


----------



## kok328 (Apr 3, 2009)

Google your unit # and see if you can find out what 6 blinks are.  Be sure your reading the blinks correctly because it may be actually displaying two separate code (i.e.-code 2 and a code 4).
Also, check your unit for any open limit switches.


----------



## debyag (Apr 4, 2009)

well we checked it several times and my husband and his buddy checked all of the individual components and have determined that it is the controller board.  We are getting one today and will try it.  The code list on the board indicates that 6 blinks are for reverse polarity and when that happens, the unit locks up and will not allow ingnition.  We are hoping the board takes care of it!  Will keep you updated! Thanks for your response.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 4, 2009)

If the board it bad, how can you trust what it's telling you?


----------

